# تنصير الدكتور مصطفى راشد رئيس قسم الشريعة في الازهر يتحول للمسيحية



## fakhry2010 (27 يونيو 2010)

*تنصير الدكتور مصطفى راشد رئيس قسم الشريعة في الازهر يتحول للمسيحية*


[YOUTUBE]nOymk3_xbuw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Pql4hL3IHgk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

:ura1::ura1:


----------



## antonius (27 يونيو 2010)

مممم...مش الخبر دة قديم وهو استاذ في كلية الشريعة وليس رئيسها والا انا غلطان؟


----------



## Alcrusader (28 يونيو 2010)

*هممم... لا تتسرعوا هناك الكثيرين من من يحاولوا أن يخدعوا... 
سنعرف إذا كان الأمر صحيح في حال حللوا دمه وأمروا بتنفيذ أمر الردة عليه *


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2010)

ليتمجد اسم الرب
وليكن مباركا في كل الدهور​ 

كلام الدكتور مصطفى راشد في أول حديثه
ذكرني بيوم اكليلي (منذ أكثر من ربع قرن بكثير)
عندما جاء أحد المدعوين 
ليتكلم معي في حفل الإستقبال
وكان ذلك المدعو مسلما 
يعمل مديرا لأحد الأقسام في الشركة الملاحية التي كنت أعمل فيها.​ 
أقترب مني وقال لي:
"لا أدري ما الذي انتباني وانا في الكنيسة...
لقد *شعرت اني كنت في السماء وليس على الأرض"*

ثم سألني:
"هل جميع مراسم الزواج عندكم هي كذلك
أو أن زواجك حالة خاصة؟"​ 
للأسف كان يوجد في الحفل الكثير من المدعويين
والكل يريد أن يتكلم مع العروس
ولم اتابع معه
وخصوصا ان سافرت وانتقلت الى بلد آخر الذي هو بلد زوجي.​ 
لذلك اصدق كلام هذا الرجل.​ 
شكرا على النقل يا *فخري*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*الجزء الاول

[YOUTUBE]nOymk3_xbuw&feature[/YOUTUBE]

الجزء الثانى

[YOUTUBE]Pql4hL3IHgk&feature[/YOUTUBE]



شكرا كتير يا فخري


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fakhry2010 (29 يونيو 2010)

نشكر المسيح اخواتى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2010)

خبر جميل جدا مبروك يادكتور ولسه


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (1 يوليو 2010)

مبروك عليه  نعمة الخلاص 

​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لنقل الخبر ولو حقيقي يبقي مبروك عليه الخلاص

وتم تعديل الروابط كي تبقي مباشرة علي اليوتوب​


----------



## مارى رأفت (5 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح عليكم *

*انا عضوه جديده وكنت متابعه المنتدى من زمان ... وفرحت جدا علشان موضوع الدكتور مصطفى راشد *

*علشان المسلمين كانوا دائما يقولوا ان اللى بيتنصر مش علماء من الازهر *

*وبينكروا ان شيخهم الكبير محمد الفحام اتنصر *

*المهم *

*انا فرحت بخبر الدكتور رأفت وسجلت اميله ورقم تليفونه الموجودين فى اكثر من منتدى *

*واتصلت عليه علشان احاول اخدم معاه او اساعده باى حاجه اقدر اساعده بيها *

*ولكن المصيبه الكبيره واللى خلتنى اكتب دلوقتى الرد ده اللى حصل معايا *

*اولا : الموبيل بتاعه مغلق *

*ثانيا : انه انكر كل اللى موجود على النت *

*فانا قلقانه هل فعلا قبل رب المجد يسوع *

*ولا يكون مسلم كذاب *

*بليييييييييييييييز يا جماعه اتأكدوا انا هنقل ليكم الحوار اللى دار بينى وبينه *

*علشان مش عايزين حد يقول اننا بنكذب الرب بيتمجد بمعرفتهم الحق او عدم معرفتهم *

*وكفاية موضوع ابونا زكريا مع الاخ وحيد *

*احنا كده بندى ليهم شعور ان كل حالات التنصير كذب فى كذب *

*انا عايزه افهم واعرف ايه معنى الدكتور ده يقول انا محطتش حاجه ومعرفش اى حاجه عن الموضوع ده *

*بلييييييييييييييييييز  انا هتجنن *

*انا صورت الحوار علشان يكون عندكم علم واللى يعرفه يتاكد مش احنا اللى يتلعب بينا *

*






[/URL][/IMG]*

*





[/URL][/IMG]*

*





[/URL][/IMG]*

*





[/URL][/IMG]*

*





[/URL][/IMG]*

*الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم انا فى انتظار الرد بفارغ الصبر *

*علشان كل المواقع والمنتديات انتشر فيها الخبر والتسجيلات *

*كمان زميلى فى العمل كلمه على الاميل قاله كل الكلام ده متفبرك وكذب فى كذب *

*انا خايفه يكون مسلم وبيكذب علينا *
​


----------



## مارى رأفت (5 يوليو 2010)

*الصور مش عارفه ليه ما ظهرتش *

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## مارى رأفت (5 يوليو 2010)

*على فكرة هوه لما عمل sign out *

*ما خرجش كان عامل اوف لاين وكان شايف كل حاجه ببعثها له *

*هوه ممكن يكون خايف ؟؟؟*

*بس لو كان خايف يبقى ازاى قال اختباره بالشجاعه دى *
​


----------



## Alcrusader (5 يوليو 2010)

إن كان صادق كان به، إن لم يكن صادق ربنا يسامحه


----------



## للابد مؤمن (15 يوليو 2010)

مارى رأفت قال:


> *على فكرة هوه لما عمل sign out *
> 
> *ما خرجش كان عامل اوف لاين وكان شايف كل حاجه ببعثها له *
> 
> ...



طيب طالما هو ما بيردش على حد سايب إيميله فى كل حته ليه ورقم تليفونه بجد شىء غريب الراجل ده أتنصر ولا بيضحك علينا وطالما هو أتنصر وقال شهادته خايف من إيه وهو كمان مسافر


----------



## للابد مؤمن (15 يوليو 2010)

وفعلا أنا دخلت وكيبيدا لقيت نفس الإيميل بتاعه اللى كلمته من عليه مارى رأفت


> 24من هو الشيخ الدكتور/مصطفى راشد الشيخ الدكتور \مصطفى راشد استاذ الشريعه بجامعه الازهر وعضو لجنه حوار الاديان وعضو الاتحاد الافريقى الاسيوى للكتاب والاتحاد الدولى للصحفيين والاتحاد العربى للمحامين وعضو المنظمه العربيه لحقوق الانسان وحاصل على جائزه مبارك الدوليه للسلام وله من المؤلفات 17 كتاب وديوانين من الشعر---- ولد فى مدينه رشيد فى 28\12\1961 وعاش فى الاسكندريه وعمل بالقاهره جعل رسالته فى الحياه تطبيق الحريه والعدل والحب ونادى بتطبيق نص البيان العالمى لحقوق الانسان ورفضه التام للتطرف والتعصب مما جعله يختار رسالته للماجيستير تحت عنوان (كيفيه محاربه التطرف والتعصب الاعمى )-- *وقد اتهم بالالحاد والشيوعيه واخرى بالعلمانيه واخرى بالمسيحيه والبهائيه واخرى بالبوذيه* والدكتور\ مصطفى خريج كليه الشريعه بدمنهور جامعه الازهر عام 1987 وهو متزوج وله من الابناء احمد ومحمود والاميل الخاص به rashed_orbit******.com


----------

